# Grease hose



## TimV (Apr 21, 2015)

The grease hose on my jet pump is starting to crack and needs to be replaced,my question is can it be replaced with gas line or is there a specific type of hose that
should be used and the crimped clamps on the hose can they be replaced with regular hose clamps without any problems.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 21, 2015)

When I made a 24" extension for my hand pumped grease gun,
I got the generic 1/4" fuel line from Auto Zone and the sales guy
said it is compatible with all petroleum products.

so, I would say "yes"

and if you want the special fittings crimped on each end, NAPA will make it up for you
for a hand full of coins. Basically, custom made hydraulic hose.


----------



## shoe821 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just replaced the grease tube on my pump. I found it was easiest just to get a new tube assembly at the boat repair shop. They are all pretty much the same. Mine came with the fittings crimped on and it also came with a new grease zerk. I paid around $20 for the kit.


----------



## TimV (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## redrum (Apr 27, 2015)

They are around $20 from outboard jets. I've never seen those type of fittings on other boats. If I took one to a marina would they know what it was? If so that may be cheaper.


----------

